# Why?



## JasonASmith (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello again all,
I am sure that this has been discussed countless times in the past few years on this board, but....Mehhh.
One of  the things that has been on my mind since I have decided to get back to Martial Arts is this: Why? Why I am I doing this? Why do I love the Martial Arts?
Most people respond to this question by saying 1 of 3 stock answers(as I call them)
1. For the exercise
2. For the ability to defend oneself in an altercation
3. For the discipline
Lately, I have been thinking about it, and my reason is none of those things...
Actually, my reason is this:  Because it just FEELS right...The first time that I studied the arts, I was 7...It was fun, and that was it(hey we were all kids)...During my adolescent years, it was for some other reasons. I wanted to be able to protect myself and my loved ones against as much danger(real of imagined) as possible.
Now, I am in my 30s, struggling to keep my weight and mind under control, I have two wonderful kids and a top-shelf wife(hey, I got lucky)...in short, I actually HAVE the basis for all 3 of the above stock answers, but when I ask myself why I am doing this...I get the answer that I gave above...
Does this make me weird? Or worse, does this make me a certain southern-directed portion of the human anatomy?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2006)

What is, is

Ask myself this a lot recently and the only answer that fits is "I just do"

I like it, that's all.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 6, 2006)

Its a good fit for me.
I love the hard physical training. I like helping others through teaching. I have met some incredible people through martial arts. The lessons I have learned have helped me in all other areas of my life.
I have gotten a lot of positive feedback and encouragement during this journey.
It just "felt" right once I started and i never stopped!


----------



## Elayna (Aug 8, 2006)

Jason, 

I think your reason is a good reason. For me I also have the same 2 stock reasons. A family, the excerise, and to defend myself. True right now I dont actually train, but my time is being taken up by being a stay at home mom and doing other things.  But, being a women I have had to learn to defend my body. So this was a good reason to do martial arts. Being a mom I have to be able to defend my child and my home. But I also love to get some excersise and test my muscels and feel my heart pulsing with blood.  But yet as you have stated, when I think, what is it that attracts me to martial arts?  What really gets my blood pumping other then then movements.  Because, it makes me happy. Because it makes me feel as if i belong. Because it makes me feel...good.   But yet so much more i cant even describe.
So I dont think your weird or anything else, but a geniue person for stating and realizing thats its not always just such simple reasons.
Props to you!.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 8, 2006)

Some people are simply driven to train martial arts just as some people are driven to be musicians or whatever.

Don't know why.  It just is.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 8, 2006)

Elayna said:
			
		

> Jason,
> 
> I think your reason is a good reason. For me I also have the same 2 stock reasons. A family, the excerise, and to defend myself. True right now I dont actually train, but my time is being taken up by being a stay at home mom and doing other things. But, being a women I have had to learn to defend my body. So this was a good reason to do martial arts. Being a mom I have to be able to defend my child and my home. But I also love to get some excersise and test my muscels and feel my heart pulsing with blood. But yet as you have stated, when I think, what is it that attracts me to martial arts? What really gets my blood pumping other then then movements. Because, it makes me happy. Because it makes me feel as if i belong. Because it makes me feel...good. But yet so much more i cant even describe.
> So I dont think your weird or anything else, but a geniue person for stating and realizing thats its not always just such simple reasons.
> Props to you!.


 
Thank You for the compliment, and I give you your respect as well for being a stay-at-home mom...My wife and I decided that she should stay home with our two children, and it's one of the best decisions we have made, at least for our children's sake...For our sanity's and our wallet's sake is a different story, however...


----------



## Elayna (Aug 9, 2006)

Jason, 

Wow 2 kids. Man your wife sure is super mom.  I only have one, hes almost 2 and Im run ragged. LOL.
I know what you mean about the sanity part.  Its like AHHH.
And as it is we only have one car, so i dont get out of the house much.  But at least for our wallet, here in atlanta it is cheaper for my hubby to have a really good job, which he does and me work. Rather then pay for expensive day care and end up actually paying to work. LOL.   I mean OMG. LOL
Tell you wife I said    You GO Girl!!   

Anyhooo...will let you go.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Jason,

I understand where you are coming from. 

It is more than the training, it is more than the tradition, its more than the fun.

Feeling shared .... it just feels right and as though one belongs. Call me weird, but MA is a spiritual experience too.

_(Battling to express myself today - good old writers block - that is why I have been posting so much today)_

Peace
Dave


----------



## King (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Jason, I believe I train for the same reason you do "because it just feels right". I don't do it for exercise because going to a gym will yield me better results. I don't do it for self defense because carrying a gun (with proper training) would be more effective. Nor do I do it for discipline because... Well that's too much work and I'm the lazy type. lol

I think the reason I train is because I found my true self in martial arts. I notice if I become lax in my training it starts to affect my life. I'm more prone to stress, I have trouble sleeping, I easily get anxious and etc. But when I'm practicing muay thai I feel very much alive. I see the exercise, the self-defense aspect and discipline as secondary benefits.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 23, 2006)

I tried to walk away from the arts a few times but found that something was missing in my life every time i did so. My work and family could see and feel the difference in me every time I tried. There is/was somethong about being in the arts that made me a different person


----------



## JasonASmith (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, I thought that this thread was dead...Thanks for the responses...
It's to the point now that if I don't practice 6 days a week(I don't practice Sundays) I feel guilty, or like I'm going to forget something...


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2006)

There are MANY great, and some not so noble, reasons to get into and stay at the martial arts!!
....I intend to work the rest of my life figuring out what mine are!


In the end, like someone else said: "I just do", kind of like how I like walking west or chewing gum on the left side of my mouth or like the smell of a fire in the winter air.
I just do.

Your Brother
John


----------



## zDom (Oct 23, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> There is/was somethong about being in the arts that made me a different person



Well said!

Me, too: and I LIKE that person I am when active in the martial arts.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 23, 2006)

You know I have always been training somehow; whether it be wrestling, judo, hapkido, or tae kwon do.

I look at it from a physical therapy aspect.  It is good for me to train, I also like the person that I am.  Training teaches you humility.  You learn your weak points rather quickly.

On the point of mindset, I believe that I am in much better spirits and am just in a more enjoyable frame of mind.


----------

